# Spare Rib Practice.



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 6, 2011)

Como Esta todo mundo.

I have prepped the spare ribs for tomorrows cook. 






The spareribs ready for the trimming.





Removing the sparerib membrane.





Removing the flap, as I like to call it the brisket.





I am still learning to trim them up to Saint Louis style ribs.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 7, 2011)

La vida es corta, beber whisky. Carne de humo. Vivo duro.​
Life can be quite short if you live too hard.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks good to me! What type wood will you smoke it with and what temp?

Great pix, keep'em come'n!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> La vida es corta, beber whisky. Carne de humo. Vivo duro.​
> Life can be quite short if you live too hard.





BigAL said:


> Looks good to me! What type wood will you smoke it with and what temp?
> 
> Great pix, keep'em come'n!


BigAl, hmm that name sounds familiar.


I will be using pecan wood and Apricot wood.

I will be smoking the ribs around 225.f. And I am using a modified 3 - 2 - 1 method. 


Thank you guys. 


@justplainbill,

Some times you got to live it heard, you will not far in live.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 7, 2011)

Um, Dave and Jack shooters!

Craig


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok here is a follow up on my demo ribs.

The ribs resting before I put them on the smoker.





I know I still have a "LONG WAYS" to go before my trim jobs can even come close to a St Louis Trim. 

Here are the ribs getting a little dry rub love.





For today's Demo I didn't dry rub the bones.

Anyways here is the rib s right before the smoker.





&





The ribs on the smoker with apricot and pecan wood.





And the final image of the cook.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Garlic, shallot and the onions are smoking smoking away.






Added my to do list.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 7, 2011)

I see you've got yourself the Cajun Bandit.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I see you've got yourself the Cajun Bandit.


I do, Matter of fact I have 2 fully functional ones.

And the Smokey Joe.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Good action shots.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Pacanis. 

Here's the rest of the photos for now.

Making the sauce.





&





&





Oh so pretty. Very pretty ribs.





& 

a final shot for now.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Out of the foil.





Back to the grill for 30 minutes.





Back on the grill for the sauce to set.
Yes I burnt the one I just put on, I will not do that at the comp...





First the glaze.





Nailed the pull back.





Back in the house for the sauce to set.





I will show the final rib after I've plated it ok?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried using rum instead of Jack D. ?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Have you tried using rum instead of Jack D. ?


No Sir, 

I don't try anything else but old faithful Number 7.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 7, 2011)

You have a very nice looking cast iron pot.  Perhaps you coul tell us more about it and what and how you're cooking your witch's (bruja?) brew.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> You have a very nice looking cast iron pot.  Perhaps you coul tell us more about it and what and how you're cooking your witch's (bruja?) brew.


JustplainBill.

I will have to look at the name but it's one the old one's I inherited from my grand mother. 

I has some kind of cross type symbol on it. 

And what's in the C.I?

It's Mahogany Red BBQ Sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like a Griswold. Good pan. They used to be made in Erie, by where I live.
One of the sought after oldtime CI cookware.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Pacanis, I think my grandmother said something along those lines.

Now it's time to pack up for the sams club comp, WOW I don't know if I can make the long journey.

Anyways the awesome, most awesome I've ever cooked.





We've also upgraded the mac & cheese with 5 oz graded greyier cheese.





Awesome, Just awesome stuff...


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like exactly the right amount of shrinkage but I like mine a bit pinker / wetter in the middle.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice!!!  Great look'n plate, ribs with shells & cheese!  Fantastic job on all the pix and the pull back on the bones.

Home run!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you BigAl, 

The Mac & Cheese is Alton Brown's basic Mac & Cheese recipe kicked up a notch.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 8, 2011)

What did you use in the mac &cheese to kick it up?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> What did you use in the mac &cheese to kick it up?


Zhizara,

Forgive my spelling. I added 1 tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, 3 oz of Gruyere Cheese. 

And then about 8 to 10 drops of Dave insanity sauce. 


It's good stuff, you gotta try it. 

And if you have kids, It's a great dish you can make with them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Z! and I would have to go borrow some kids...looks like plenty of fun for us older kids.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Z! and I would have to go borrow some kids...looks like plenty of fun for us older kids.


No problem PrincessFiona,

Just remember to omit the hot sauce. 

I for one love the spicy kick in mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> No problem PrincessFiona,
> 
> Just remember to omit the hot sauce.
> 
> I for one love the spicy kick in mine.




I'm not in the league of Dave's Insanity, but I love a good kick to most things.

Now I want ribs and mac n cheese.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not in the league of Dave's Insanity, but I love a good kick to most things.
> 
> Now I want ribs and mac n cheese.


I completly understand Miss Fiona. 

It took me years to get up to that level. It's really good stuff. 

I can start you off with Franks hot sauce, it's less heat then Tabasco sauce. It's good stuff but a little weak for me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet looking ribs, dude! Nice job!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Sweet looking ribs, dude! Nice job!


Thank you RockLobster. 

I've been cooking ribs 2 years straight. I am also a KCBS judge and Member. 

I am on my second year for the competition circuit. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 8, 2011)

That all looks great! Thanks for sharing the info and pics. Good luck in your comp!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you David, 

I will need all the luck I can, I am going up against a lot of well known teams


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> I completly understand Miss Fiona.
> 
> It took me years to get up to that level. It's really good stuff.
> 
> I can start you off with Franks hot sauce, it's less heat then Tabasco sauce. It's good stuff but a little weak for me.




I can eat Tabasco and I only scream when I try to inhale Wasabi...I do have to be careful with Sriracha.  My next step up is to get used to habanero.

Actually, my tolerance for heat has gone down since I quit smoking cigarettes...peppers and sauces are much hotter now.

Oh, and Good Luck on your Contest!  Those with good taste will love it!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can eat Tabasco and I only scream when I try to inhale Wasabi...I do have to be careful with Sriracha.  My next step up is to get used to habanero.
> 
> Actually, my tolerance for heat has gone down since I quit smoking cigarettes...peppers and sauces are much hotter now.
> 
> Oh, and Good Luck on your Contest!  Those with good taste will love it!


I hear you Fiona, 

Right now I am getting used to Ghost pepper sauce, And Dave's Instantly sauce that has the ghost pepper extract.


----------

